# English Yorkshire Pudding



## Susi (Aug 4, 2005)

Its great with roast beef and roast potatoes (see Veg and Vegetarian dishes for roast potatoes)

2 eggs
1 cup of milk
1 cup of all purpose flour 
quarter teaspoon of salt

beat eggs and add milk, and then mix together.
Stir in the flour and salt.
mixture must be thickish not to runny.
beat until everything is blended in well. Donot overbeat.
Put a blob of fat in a 9 by 9 inch oven proof pan and pour the batter in to it about 1/2 inch deep.
Bake until puffed and brown about 30 mins at 375 farenheit.

Susi


----------



## Constance (Aug 4, 2005)

Susi, my mother used to make this with her delicious roast beef and gravy. It was so good...brings back fond memories of the last birthday dinner she cooked for me.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 4, 2005)

Susi this is really neat, I've neve made Yorkshires that weren't in individual sizes (baked in a deep muffin tray). I like the idea of a big souffle looking Yorkshire though, thanks for posting this recipe


----------



## jkath (Aug 4, 2005)

As for the "blob of fat" (great description!), is it better to use pure fat or crisco, or butter or...? (Never had yorkshire pudding)


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 4, 2005)

jkath, if I have any on hand I like to use the dripping from the roast beef itself (I've also made them with pork and duck dripping, ohhhhh so yummy!). Failing that (say if you're making them on a day when you're not doing a roast) I use unsalted butter. But I know when we were growing up mom kept a tin of beef fat in the freezer for making Yorkshire any time.


----------



## jkath (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks so much! Would you say the blob is about 2 or 3 Tbsp?


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi, I use about 1 tbsp per individual muffin cup when making them in a muffin tin, so I'd ventur to say about 4-5 tbsp for a 9x9 pan (just my estimate).


----------



## jkath (Aug 4, 2005)

Again, thank you so much!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 4, 2005)

Susi
Just to show that different families seem to make it in different ways - here's the recipe I use and I posted a long time ago!

"This recipe makes enough YP for 4 main course meals. You can make individual YPs in a bun tin, but I make one large one and cut it into portions when cooking a roast of beef. The tin I use is 11"x7"

3 oz plain flour 
3 fl oz milk 
about 2 fl oz of COLD water (don't ask me why the water helps, but it definitely does!)
1 extra large egg (or 2 med eggs)
2 tablespoons beef dripping (taken from the tin in which you roast the beef) 
Salt and freshly milled black pepper (to taste)

First, make a batter by sifting the flour into a bowl and making a well in the centre. Break the egg into it and beat, gradually incorporating the flour, and then beat in the milk, 2 fl oz water and seasoning. My Mum always used to leave the batter to 'stand' , but I've found that it really makes no difference - so if you're pushed for time, make it just before you are ready to cook. 

About 15 minutes before the beef is due to come out of the oven, increase the heat to gas mark 7/ 425°F to crisp up the outside of the roast beef. When cooked, remove and set the joint aside to 'rest'. Remove any excess dripping from the tin and leave just the 2 tablespoons dripping /meat juces in the bottom. Place the hot tin over direct heat and then pour the batter into the sizzling hot fat. Put the tin on the highest shelf in the oven. The pudding will take 25-30 minutes to rise and become crisp and golden. Serve as soon as possible as it goes soggy if left around too long!

Anothe way of using a Yorkshire pudding is to make Toad in the Hole... but that's a whole other topic!"

(and in case anyone is interested I posted Delia Smith's Toad in the Hole recipe about a year ago!)


----------



## Susi (Aug 4, 2005)

a blob fat is just so that the bottom of the tin has a little fat in it and i forgot to mention that the fat has to be hot before you put the batter into it sorry about that

Susi


----------

